# Chris Paul's Player efficiency in Historical Context.



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've not researched this with complete thoroughness,but I think that this is relatively accurate.I am quite sure that I have omitted some players,but I believe you can see my point unless you don't recognize the names on this list.Only a couple are listed as 20 in their rookie season,Shaq for one,but Lebron's second season at 19 was a lot higher.

So far Oscar Robertson is the only PG above Paul on the list,but I don't actually know who Clyde Lovelette was so I may be wrong.John Hollinger may have a complete list if he reads my email.

EDIT I am reasonably sure that this list is pretty close to complete,but it excludes the ABA and there a couple of players from the early fifties who would likely be on the list if the stats went back that far.

EDIT Entire season
*Rookie season Player Efficiency Ratings*

Wilt Chamberlain 1960___ +28.1
David Robinson 1990 ___+26.4
Walt Bellamy 1962______+26.1
Oscar Robertson 1961____+25.9
Michael Jordan 1985_____+25.8
Arvydas Sabonis 1996____+24.7*(age 31)
Bob Pettit 1955_________+24.5
Julius Erving(1972 ABA)___23.9
Elgin Baylor 1959_________+23.6
Ray Felix 1953___________+23.1
_Shaquile O'Neal 1993______+22.9_
Terry Cummings 1985_____+22.8
_Tim Duncan 1998_________+22.6_
Kareem Abdul Jabbar 1970_+22.5
*Chris Paul 2005________ +22.2*
Walter Davis 1978________+22.1
Maurice Stokes 1956_______+22.1
CHris Webber 1992________+21.7
Alvan Adams 1976________+21.7
Marques Johnson1978______+21.3
_Brad Miller 1999___________+21.2_
Hakeem Olajuwon1985_____+21.1
Bill Russell 1957__________+21.1
Clyde Lovelette 1954_______+20.9
_Alonzo Mourning 1993______+20.8_
Terry Dischinger 1963_______+20.8
Magic Johnson 1980________+20.6
_Elton Brand 2000___________+20.6_
Larry Bird 1980_____________+20.5
_Yao Ming 2003_____________+20.3_
Clark Kellogg 1983__________+20.3
Ralph Sampson 1984_________+20.1
Bob Lanier 1971_____________+20.0
Bill Walton 1975_____________+20.0
Rick Barry 1966______________+20.0

For an explanation of PER try here.Basically it works by adding all the good things(points,assists,rebounds,steals,etc) you do and subtracting the bad things(missed shots,turnovers and so forth)
http://www.basketball-reference.com/about/per.html

My data comes from the PER listings from going through the season by season leaders in PER.It's entirely possible that I missed some and I did not go through the ABA save for players I thought most likely like David Thompson and the Iceman.
http://www.basketball-reference.com/leaders/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Clyde Lovellette played with the old Minneapolis Lakers. He started on the frontline with Mikan and Jumpin' Jim Pollard. Vern Mikkelson was the PG.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE width=800><TBODY><TR><TD class=headblue colSpan=21>http://www.knickerblogger.net/ Chris Has moved up to 15th overall in PER after the Hornets' west coast trip.If he had finished the Clipper game the way he started it then he would have had his first career triple double and he would have passed Steve Nash I think. _From Knickerblogger.net' on March 2nd_ 

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=headblack align=middle colSpan=21>Blog Home - Stat Home - League Leaders - Standings East/West - Team Offense/Defense </TD></TR><TR><TD class=headblue colSpan=4>PLAYER INFO</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD class=headblue colSpan=3>GAMES</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD class=headblue colSpan=4>SHOOTING STATS</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD class=headblue colSpan=7>HOLLINGER'S STATS (leaders)</TD></TR><TR class=headorange><TD width=21>RANK​</TD><TD width=21>TEAM​</TD><TD width=250>NAME​</TD><TD width=21>POS​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=21>G​</TD><TD width=35>MIN/G​</TD><TD width=45>PTS/40​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=40>eFG​</TD><TD width=40>FT%​</TD><TD width=40>TS%​</TD><TD width=40>FT/FG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=40>PPR​</TD><TD width=40>AST-r​</TD><TD width=40>TO-r​</TD><TD width=40>REB-r​</TD><TD width=40>USG-r​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=44>PER​</TD></TR><!/repeat><TR><TD>1​</TD><TD>LAL​</TD><TD>Kobe Bryant​</TD><TD>SG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>56 </TD><TD>40.8 </TD><TD>34.3 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>48.9 </TD><TD>84.3 </TD><TD>55.9 </TD><TD>34 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>0.1 </TD><TD>12.0 </TD><TD>7.9 </TD><TD>7.8 </TD><TD>35.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>28.8​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>2​</TD><TD>MIA​</TD><TD>Dwyane Wade​</TD><TD>G​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>55 </TD><TD>39.0 </TD><TD>28.0 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>49.9 </TD><TD>77.5 </TD><TD>57.5 </TD><TD>44 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>3.4 </TD><TD>20.2 </TD><TD>9.6 </TD><TD>8.9 </TD><TD>29.7 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>28.6​</TD></TR><TR><TD>3​</TD><TD>CLE​</TD><TD>LeBron James​</TD><TD>SF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>58 </TD><TD>42.4 </TD><TD>28.9 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.4 </TD><TD>72.4 </TD><TD>56.3 </TD><TD>32 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>2.8 </TD><TD>18.1 </TD><TD>8.9 </TD><TD>9.6 </TD><TD>31.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>28.1​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>4​</TD><TD>LAC​</TD><TD>Elton Brand​</TD><TD>PF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>54 </TD><TD>39.8 </TD><TD>25.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>52.8 </TD><TD>78.5 </TD><TD>58.3 </TD><TD>32 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-1.0 </TD><TD>10.3 </TD><TD>8.3 </TD><TD>14.9 </TD><TD>25.0 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>28.0​</TD></TR><TR><TD>5​</TD><TD>DAL​</TD><TD>Dirk Nowitzki​</TD><TD>PF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>56 </TD><TD>37.5 </TD><TD>27.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.4 </TD><TD>89.0 </TD><TD>58.4 </TD><TD>33 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.4 </TD><TD>9.9 </TD><TD>7.1 </TD><TD>13.5 </TD><TD>26.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>27.4​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>6​</TD><TD>MIN​</TD><TD>Kevin Garnett​</TD><TD>F​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>56 </TD><TD>39.1 </TD><TD>22.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>53.2 </TD><TD>79.4 </TD><TD>58.6 </TD><TD>31 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>1.7 </TD><TD>17.4 </TD><TD>8.9 </TD><TD>18.5 </TD><TD>23.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>26.9​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*7 *​</TD><TD>*PHI *​</TD><TD>*Allen Iverson *​</TD><TD>*PG *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*52 *</TD><TD>*43.5 *</TD><TD>*30.4 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*46.6 *</TD><TD>*79.9 *</TD><TD>*53.8 *</TD><TD>*35 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*3.9 *</TD><TD>*17.8 *</TD><TD>*7.8 *</TD><TD>*4.5 *</TD><TD>*32.8 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*26.7*​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>8​</TD><TD>BOS​</TD><TD>Paul Pierce​</TD><TD>SG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>39.3 </TD><TD>27.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.4 </TD><TD>77.5 </TD><TD>58.4 </TD><TD>42 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.5 </TD><TD>14.8 </TD><TD>10.5 </TD><TD>10.8 </TD><TD>27.9 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>24.8​</TD></TR><TR><TD>9​</TD><TD>PHO​</TD><TD>Shawn Marion​</TD><TD>F​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>55 </TD><TD>41.3 </TD><TD>21.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>55.3 </TD><TD>79.8 </TD><TD>58.5 </TD><TD>18 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.8 </TD><TD>8.0 </TD><TD>6.9 </TD><TD>16.4 </TD><TD>19.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>23.8​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>10​</TD><TD>*DET *​</TD><TD>*Chauncey Billups *​</TD><TD>*PG *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*57 *</TD><TD>*36.6 *</TD><TD>*20.6 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*50.3 *</TD><TD>*90.8 *</TD><TD>*60.2 *</TD><TD>*48 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*10.1 *</TD><TD>*33.0 *</TD><TD>*8.1 *</TD><TD>*5.2 *</TD><TD>*23.6 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*23.8*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>11​</TD><TD>WAS​</TD><TD>Gilbert Arenas​</TD><TD>PG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>54 </TD><TD>41.9 </TD><TD>27.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>49.9 </TD><TD>82.8 </TD><TD>57.4 </TD><TD>38 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>0.4 </TD><TD>16.8 </TD><TD>10.7 </TD><TD>5.0 </TD><TD>28.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>23.8​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>12​</TD><TD>TOR​</TD><TD>Chris Bosh​</TD><TD>PF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>39.2 </TD><TD>23.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.0 </TD><TD>82.2 </TD><TD>59.0 </TD><TD>44 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-1.4 </TD><TD>10.5 </TD><TD>9.3 </TD><TD>14.5 </TD><TD>22.6 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>23.8​</TD></TR><TR><TD>13​</TD><TD>SAS​</TD><TD>Tim Duncan​</TD><TD>FC​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>55 </TD><TD>35.5 </TD><TD>21.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>48.0 </TD><TD>63.8 </TD><TD>52.0 </TD><TD>28 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-1.4 </TD><TD>12.6 </TD><TD>10.5 </TD><TD>19.2 </TD><TD>25.3 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>23.5​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>14​</TD><TD>*PHO *​</TD><TD>*Steve Nash *​</TD><TD>*PG *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*55 *</TD><TD>*36.8 *</TD><TD>*21.1 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*55.6 *</TD><TD>*92.4 *</TD><TD>*61.2 *</TD><TD>*27 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*9.6 *</TD><TD>*35.6 *</TD><TD>*12.2 *</TD><TD>*6.5 *</TD><TD>*24.0 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*23.0 *​</TD></TR><TR><TD>*15 *​</TD><TD>*NOR *​</TD><TD>*Chris Paul *​</TD><TD>*G *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*54 *</TD><TD>*35.8 *</TD><TD>*18.3 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*46.1 *</TD><TD>*83.6 *</TD><TD>*54.9 *</TD><TD>*42 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*7.8 *</TD><TD>*31.2 *</TD><TD>*9.8 *</TD><TD>*9.0 *</TD><TD>*22.6 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*22.8*​</TD></TR><TR class=headorange><TD width=21>RANK​</TD><TD width=21>TEAM​</TD><TD width=250>NAME​</TD><TD width=21>POS​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=21>G​</TD><TD width=35>MIN/G​</TD><TD width=45>PTS/40​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=40>eFG​</TD><TD width=40>FT%​</TD><TD width=40>TS%​</TD><TD width=40>FT/FG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=40>PPR​</TD><TD width=40>AST-r​</TD><TD width=40>TO-r​</TD><TD width=40>REB-r​</TD><TD width=40>USG-r​</TD><TD class=colSpacer width=1> </TD><TD width=44>PER​</TD></TR><!/repeat><TR class=greyrow><TD>16​</TD><TD>CLE​</TD><TD>Zydrunas Ilgauskas​</TD><TD>C​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>30.2 </TD><TD>21.9 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>50.8 </TD><TD>84.4 </TD><TD>58.4 </TD><TD>39 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-4.6 </TD><TD>6.6 </TD><TD>12.3 </TD><TD>15.1 </TD><TD>22.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>22.6​</TD></TR><TR><TD>17​</TD><TD>MEM​</TD><TD>Pau Gasol​</TD><TD>PF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>58 </TD><TD>39.5 </TD><TD>20.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>49.1 </TD><TD>69.2 </TD><TD>54.7 </TD><TD>36 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.2 </TD><TD>16.5 </TD><TD>11.3 </TD><TD>13.9 </TD><TD>24.3 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>22.4​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>18​</TD><TD>SEA​</TD><TD>Ray Allen​</TD><TD>SG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>54 </TD><TD>39.1 </TD><TD>25.4 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>53.3 </TD><TD>91.0 </TD><TD>57.9 </TD><TD>21 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.3 </TD><TD>12.3 </TD><TD>8.6 </TD><TD>6.6 </TD><TD>25.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>22.4​</TD></TR><TR><TD>19​</TD><TD>HOU​</TD><TD>Tracy McGrady​</TD><TD>GF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>44 </TD><TD>37.5 </TD><TD>26.4 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>43.7 </TD><TD>74.8 </TD><TD>49.1 </TD><TD>26 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>1.8 </TD><TD>15.0 </TD><TD>8.0 </TD><TD>10.3 </TD><TD>32.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>22.4​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>20​</TD><TD>NJN​</TD><TD>Vince Carter​</TD><TD>GF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>55 </TD><TD>36.7 </TD><TD>25.9 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>47.5 </TD><TD>81.2 </TD><TD>54.0 </TD><TD>31 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>0.4 </TD><TD>14.8 </TD><TD>9.3 </TD><TD>9.5 </TD><TD>28.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>22.0​</TD></TR><TR><TD>21​</TD><TD>SEA​</TD><TD>Rashard Lewis​</TD><TD>SF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>37.3 </TD><TD>22.7 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>53.1 </TD><TD>81.7 </TD><TD>58.9 </TD><TD>32 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.6 </TD><TD>10.6 </TD><TD>8.1 </TD><TD>8.8 </TD><TD>21.7 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>21.7​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>*22 *​</TD><TD>*SAS *​</TD><TD>*Tony Parker *​</TD><TD>*PG *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*56 *</TD><TD>*34.8 *</TD><TD>*22.2 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*55.3 *</TD><TD>*69.6 *</TD><TD>*58.4 *</TD><TD>*24 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*2.2 *</TD><TD>*23.0 *</TD><TD>*12.4 *</TD><TD>*5.9 *</TD><TD>*25.6 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*21.7*​</TD></TR><TR><TD>23​</TD><TD>DEN​</TD><TD>Carmelo Anthony​</TD><TD>SF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>37.0 </TD><TD>28.0 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>47.3 </TD><TD>79.2 </TD><TD>54.9 </TD><TD>39 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-3.0 </TD><TD>9.4 </TD><TD>10.1 </TD><TD>8.4 </TD><TD>28.6 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>21.3​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>24​</TD><TD>MIL​</TD><TD>Michael Redd​</TD><TD>SG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>56 </TD><TD>39.1 </TD><TD>25.4 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>48.7 </TD><TD>87.0 </TD><TD>55.8 </TD><TD>33 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.6 </TD><TD>10.8 </TD><TD>8.0 </TD><TD>6.6 </TD><TD>25.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>20.9​</TD></TR><TR><TD>25​</TD><TD>*NJN *​</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd *​</TD><TD>*PG *​</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*57 *</TD><TD>*37.7 *</TD><TD>*15.7 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*50.4 *</TD><TD>*77.3 *</TD><TD>*54.3 *</TD><TD>*21 *</TD><TD class=colSpacer></TD><TD>*8.4 *</TD><TD>*34.0 *</TD><TD>*9.5 *</TD><TD>*11.3 *</TD><TD>*20.0* </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>20.7​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>26​</TD><TD>UTH​</TD><TD>Andrei Kirilenko​</TD><TD>F​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>46 </TD><TD>37.4 </TD><TD>16.2 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>46.3 </TD><TD>69.4 </TD><TD>53.6 </TD><TD>45 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.5 </TD><TD>19.2 </TD><TD>13.8 </TD><TD>13.0 </TD><TD>20.1 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>20.1​</TD></TR><TR><TD>27​</TD><TD>UTH​</TD><TD>Mehmet Okur​</TD><TD>C​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>57 </TD><TD>35.5 </TD><TD>19.9 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>49.0 </TD><TD>78.8 </TD><TD>55.0 </TD><TD>31 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-1.1 </TD><TD>12.1 </TD><TD>9.9 </TD><TD>15.8 </TD><TD>21.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>19.8​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>28​</TD><TD>DAL​</TD><TD>Josh Howard​</TD><TD>GF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>46 </TD><TD>33.8 </TD><TD>19.0 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>49.2 </TD><TD>72.3 </TD><TD>53.9 </TD><TD>27 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>0.0 </TD><TD>11.2 </TD><TD>7.5 </TD><TD>11.6 </TD><TD>20.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>19.8​</TD></TR><TR><TD>29​</TD><TD>NOR​</TD><TD>David West​</TD><TD>PF​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>56 </TD><TD>34.5 </TD><TD>19.5 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.4 </TD><TD>83.7 </TD><TD>55.4 </TD><TD>19 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-1.7 </TD><TD>7.2 </TD><TD>8.1 </TD><TD>12.9 </TD><TD>20.0 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>19.6​</TD></TR><TR class=greyrow><TD>30​</TD><TD>GSW​</TD><TD>Jason Richardson​</TD><TD>SG​</TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>52 </TD><TD>38.4 </TD><TD>23.8 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>51.5 </TD><TD>65.3 </TD><TD>53.9 </TD><TD>18 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>-0.5 </TD><TD>10.6 </TD><TD>7.8 </TD><TD>8.9 </TD><TD>24.4 </TD><TD class=colSpacer> </TD><TD>19.6​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

pretty big company to be in, CP's got a huge future.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> pretty big company to be in, CP's got a huge future.


agreed, i can see him in the company of allstars in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/82games/03/22/paul/index.html

SI.com shamelessly rips me off w/o proper accreditation.:biggrin:


Actually a very good article that says pretty much what my intent was when I began my research.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I really hope Paul continues to be the player that we all think he will be. I was just reading the new Rookie Rankings mailbox and I just find it so funny that so many people would like to "dethrone" him because their rookie had a great game or a great week. LOL! I saw that SI per article and immediately thought about you Diable. :biggrin:


----------

